# Why does my honey harden within hours?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow! That's hours after harvesting? I would guess it was already in the process of crystallizing and you had it somewhere near the optimum (57 F) temperature to crystallize quickly.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

English Ivy honey is my guess.


----------



## Labow (Mar 10, 2016)

Hours may have been a little misleading. Really, it was 24-48 hours.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You have to extract Ivy honey immediately. Get it in a bucket and you can warm it later.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I've had late season honey crystalize on me within a few days. It was pulled well after the golden rod had bloomed and silly me stored it in the basement on the floor in mid October to settle before bottling. inch: Live and learn


----------



## Labow (Mar 10, 2016)

That's really interesting. There is ivy around, so that could be. I know that they're bringing in different color pollen from different plants, so why would so many of them be going only for ivy? Is there anything I can do to the honey, or is that just how it's going to be?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm, I'd make that into creamed honey. Before I got my bees I'd go to Trader Joes and get 'creamed honey', now I don't think it was really creamed honey, it looks like the honey you have pictured. I loved taking it with me when I traveled, I had honey for my tea and it was nice and stiff, never spilled.


----------

